# Polyacrylic over Red Mahogany stain



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

The Polyacrylic (I think it is) says to not apply it over red mahogany stain. Why is that? And if I want a stain I can easily brush over it which one should I buy at Home Depot?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

aaronhl said:


> The Polyacrylic (I think it is) says to not apply it over red mahogany stain. Why is that? And if I want a stain I can easily brush over it which one should I buy at Home Depot?


It's not jut Polycrylic, it's any waterborne finish. The pigment in the red stain is iron oxide and it reacts badly with a waterborne finish turning it more brown than red. You can cheat though and put a single coat of Zinsser Sealcoat over the stain and then proceed with the water based finish. You can always put an oil based polyurethane over red mahogany. The wipe on would probably be the easiest method of applying it without the use of a sprayer. Just keep in mind that it's thinner than regular poly and it takes three coats to equal one of the brush on.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

You wouldnt recommend brushing polyurethane?


----------

